# Work Permit Changes



## yorkie (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi and Happy New Year to all expats in BKK.

I am working in BKK as an English Teacher and my friend has told me that the rules and regualtions regarding the Non Imm B and Work Permit have changed in the last fortnight. Can anyone confirm this and enlighten me as to what the changes are.


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

Check on the Thai immigration site or Thai visa. I don't have a non-imm B, I have a non-imm M so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Andrew Hicks (Jan 16, 2009)

yorkie said:


> Hi and Happy New Year to all expats in BKK.
> 
> I am working in BKK as an English Teacher and my friend has told me that the rules and regualtions regarding the Non Imm B and Work Permit have changed in the last fortnight. Can anyone confirm this and enlighten me as to what the changes are.



Yes, the rules have almost certainly changed in the last two weeks. An immigration officer told me as she refused renewal of my visa after a five hour wait that it's impossibe to know what the rules are as they change every day.

She told me to come back on Mnday when the rules would have changed again in my favour. That was correct but on Monday I was refused on different grounds.

After all, this is a Buddhist country where everything is changeable and unsatisfactory.

Apologies for not being more help.

Andrew Hicks


----------

